# Rinehart target scoring rings



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Any one know what the average size of the 11 ring and 10 ring is on the Rinehart targets?


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

anyone


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe the 10 rings are around 4-5"s and the 11s are usually about 1.5"s


----------

